# 2001 Sentra SE Remote start not working



## BrendanMB (Jan 26, 2005)

The factory remote start on my 2001 Sentra SE stopped working for some reason, now it just blinks ten times really fast when I press the remote button. I also noticed that when I raise the hood, the lights blink twice now. I've made sure the doors and hood are closed properly, but to no avail.
Any possible reasons for this?
Many thanks in advance,
Brendan


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

There is no factory remote start on any B15 sentra.


----------



## BrendanMB (Jan 26, 2005)

chimmike said:


> There is no factory remote start on any B15 sentra.


I just bought the car and assumed the remote start was "factory" since the buttons are right on the key. Essentially a remote transmitter with a key sticking out of it!
Brendan


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get a pic of it? highly likely it's just an aftermarket alarm someone installed.


----------



## BrendanMB (Jan 26, 2005)

chimmike said:


> get a pic of it? highly likely it's just an aftermarket alarm someone installed.


I can't add attachements!? If you really want to see it, provide an email address and I'll send it to you.
I'm really not sure what it is. There's a blinking LED on the dash too, but I'm not sure how the "alarm" works (fake?). There's only 3 buttons on the transmitter/key: lock/unlock doors, start, and release trunk.
Maybe it just needs to be re-programmed or something, but I find it strange that it worked fine up until a few days ago, then just stopped.
Brendan


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it really did remote start, it's not factory, but an aftermarket system and you probably need to take it to a shop that installs them and have them double check the connections and stuff.


----------



## BrendanMB (Jan 26, 2005)

chimmike said:


> if it really did remote start, it's not factory, but an aftermarket system and you probably need to take it to a shop that installs them and have them double check the connections and stuff.


Thanks chimmike,
Brendan


----------



## BrendanMB (Jan 26, 2005)

Update: I found the loose valet switch under the dash on the driver's side. I must have bumped it with my foot or something. I tightned the nut, flicked the switch and it works fine again. That was easy!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

feels good to fix it yourself, doesn't it ?


----------

